# Halloween Sound Effects- New for 2011



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I just picked up 4 new Halloween Sound Effects discs today as I'm somewhat of a horder.
I probably have 50 or so in my collection, plus several more full of music specifically for the event.

I bought these at Menards in Ohio for $3 bucks a piece (Amazon wants $9.01 each!).

98 Scary Sounds









Haunted Halloween









Guts and Gore









and
Voices of Terror








*You can find a interesting review HERE made by a haunter like us about how he used this disc to make audio for his props.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All published by "Columbia River Entertainment Group" (a subsidiary of the Allegro label that makes classical discs).
Amazon has a complete track listing and I have added the track lists to freedb tonight- hopefully they'll be accepted (had issues with that a coupla years ago).

A preliminary listen suggests that for the price you can't beat 'em. 
Alot of the tracks contain electronic filters/effects that make them kinda hokey but many of them are pretty decent.
Obviously many of the tracks are simulated or synthesized (an actual recording of "sword chopping off head" could raise a red flag).
But if your a collector like me- You might enjoy adding them to your collection!


----------

